# i have an idea for a business but need investors to join



## Builder (Jan 2, 2014)

i have an idea to run a Coffee Shop Business.
Location : Sydney / Melbourne / Malaysia / Thailand 
I'm Staying in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia, i always travel to Bangkok Thailand so i'm quite familiar to these places.

The coffee shop will be using containers to setup like this but i have own idea for the design and will be much more creative and innovative. I also can lead a good management team for the F&B.









This coffee shop will be attract more youngster or couple to enjoy the ambiance we created for them.

It is workable, i just need investors to support my idea and make it real and profitable.

i'm looking for serious investors to join me and make it success 

thanks


----------



## Builder (Jan 2, 2014)

here attached with a sample coffee shop in containers design.


----------



## NSW (Feb 2, 2014)

Hard to do and invest in those coffe shop from overseas


----------



## matt965 (Feb 3, 2014)

That's very cool. 

Will they be classed as a building or temporay building?


----------

